# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي > منتدى الاذكار اليومية >  >  ۩ ۞.. أدعــيــة الأيــــــام ..۞ ۩

## عقرب

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته




دعاء يوم السبت

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحيمِ، بِسْمِ اللهِ كَلِمَةِ المُعْتَصِمينَ، وَمَقالَةِ 
المُتَحَرِّزينَ، وَأَعُوذُ بِاللهِ تَعالى مِنْ جَوْرِ الجائِرينَ، وكَيْدِ الحَاسِدينَ، وبَغْيِ
الظّالِمينَ وأحمَدُهُ فَوْقَ حَمْدِ الْحامِدينَ، اللّهمَّ أنْتَ الْواحِدُ بِلا شَريكٍ، 
والمَلِكُ بِلا تَمْليكٍ، لا تُضادُّ في حُكْمِكَ وَلا تُنازَعُ في مُلْكِكَ أسْأَلُكَ أَنْ 
تُصَلّيَ عَلى مُحَمَّدٍ عَبْدِكَ وَرَسُولِكَ، وَأنْ تُوزِعَني مِنْ شُكْرِ نُعْماكَ ما تَبْلُغُ
بي غَايَةَ رِضاكَ وَأَنْ تُعِينَني عَلى طاعَتِكَ، وَلُزُومِ عِبادَتِكَ، وَاسْتِحْقاقِ 
مَثُوبَتِكَ، بِلُطْفِ عِنايَتِكَ، وَتَرْحَمَني بِصَدّي عَنْ مَعاصيكَ ما أَحْيَيْتَني،
وَتُوَفِّقَني لِما يَنْفَعُني ما أَبْقَيْتَني، وَأنْ تَشْرَحَ بِكِتابِكَ صَدْري، وَتُحُطَّ بِتِلاوَتِهِ
وِزْري، وَتَمْنَحَني السَّلامَةَ في ديني وَنَفْسي، وَلا تُوحِشَ بي أَهْلَ
اُنْسي، وَتُتِمَّ اِحْسانَكَ في ما بَقِيَ مِنْ عُمْري، كَما اَحْسَنْتَ في ما مَضى
مِنْهُ، يا اَرْحَمَ الراّحِمِينَ .




دعاء يوم الاحد

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحيمِ، بِسْمِ اللّهِ الَّذي لا أَرْجُو إلّا فَضْلَهُ ، وَلا أَخْشى
إلّا عَدْلَهُ ، وَلا أَعْتَمِدُ إلّا قَوْلَهُ ، وَلا أُمْسِكُ إلّا بِحَبْلِهِ ، بِكَ أَسْتَجيرُ ، يا ذَا
العَفْوِ وَالرِّضْوانِ مِنَ الظُّلْمِ وَالْعُدْوانِ ، وَمِنْ غِيَرِ الزَّمانِ ، وَتَواتُرِ الَأحْزانِ ،
وَطَوارِقِ الْحَدَثانِ ، وَمِنْ انْقِضاءِ الْمُدَّةِ قَبْلَ التَّاَهُّبِ وَالْعُدَّةِ ، وَإِيّاكَ أَسْتَرْشِدُ
لِما فيهِ الصَّلاحُ وَالإصْلاحُ ، وَبِكَ أَسْتَعينُ في ما يَقْتَرِنُ بِهِ النَّجاحُ وَ الإنْجاحُ
، وإيّاكَ أرْغَبُ في لِباسِ الْعافِيَةِ وَتَمامِها ، وَشمُوُلِ السَّلامَةِ ، وَدَوامِها ،
وَأَعُوذُ بِكَ يا رَبِّ ، مِنْ هَمَزاتِ الشَّياطينِ ، وَأَحْتَرِزُ بِسُلْطانِكَ مِنْ جَوْرِ 
السَّلاطينِ فَتَقَبَّلْ ما كانَ مِنْ صَلاتي وَصَوْمي وَاجْعَلْ غَدي وَما بَعْدَهُ أَفْضَلَ
مِنْ ساعَتي وَيَوْمي ، وَأَعِزَّني في عَشيرَتي وَقَوْمي ، وَاحْفَظْني في
يَقْظَتي وَنَوْمي ، فَأَنْتَ اللهُ خَيْرٌ حافِظاً ، وَأنْتَ أرْحَمُ الرّاحِمينَ، اللّهُمَّ إِنّي
أَبْرَءُ إِلَيْكَ في يَوْمي هذا وَما بَعْدَهُ مِنَ الآحادِ، مِنَ الشِّرْكِ وَالْإلحْادِ 
،وَأُخْلِصُ لَكَ دُعائي تَعَرُّضاً لِلْإجابَةِ، وَأُقيمُ عَلى طاعَتِكَ رَجآءً لِلْإثابَةِ، فَصَلِّ
عَلى مُحَمَّدٍ خَيْرِ خَلْقِكَ،الدّاعي إِلى حَقِّكَ، وَأَعِزَّني بَعِزِّكَ الَّذي لا يُضامُ، 
وَاحْفَظْني بِعَيْنِكَ التّي لا تَنامُ، وَاخْتِمْ بِالْإِنْقِطاعِ إِلَيْكَ أَمْري، وَبِالْمَغْفِرَةِ
عُمْري، اِنَّكَ أنْتَ الْغَفُورُ الرَّحيمُ .




دعاء يوم الاثنين

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحيمِ، أَلْحَمْدُ لِلّهِ الّذي لَمْ يُشْهِدْ اَحَداً حينَ فَطَرَ
السَّماواتِ وَالأَرْضَ، وَلا اتَّخَذَ مُعِيناً حينَ بَرَءَ النَّسَمَاتِ، لَمْ يُشارَكْ في 
الإلهِيَةِ، وَلَمْ يُظاهَرْ في الوَحْدانِيَةِ، كَلَّتِ الألْسُنُ عَنْ غايَةِ صِفَتِهِ، وَالعُقُولُ 
عَنْ كُنْهِ مَعْرِفَتِهِ، وَتَواضَعَتِ الْجَبابِرَةُ لِهَيْبَتِهِ، وَعَنَتِ الوُجُوهُ لِخَشْيَتِهِ، وَانْقادَ
كُلُّ عَظيمٍ لِعَظَمَتِهِ، فَلَكَ الحَمْدُ مُتَواتراً متّسِقاً وَمُتَوالِياً مُسْتَوْسِقاً،
وَصَلَواتُهُ، عَلى رَسُولِهِ أبَداً، وَسَلامُهُ دائِماً سَرْمَداً، اللّهُمَّ اجْعَلْ أوَّلَ يَوْمي 
هذا صَلاحاً، وَ أَوْسَطَهُ فَلاحاً، وَآخِرَهُ نَجاحاً، وَأَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنْ يَوْمٍ أَوَّلُهُ فَزَعٌ 
وَأَوْسَطُهُ جَزَعٌ، وَآخِرُهُ وَجَعٌ، اللّهُمَّ إِنّي أَسْتَغْفِرُكَ لِكُلِّ نَذْرٍ نَذَرْتُهُ، وَكُلِّ وَعْدٍ
وَعَدْتُهُ، وَكُلِّ عَهْدٍ عاهَدْتُهُ ثُمَّ لَمْ أَفِ بِهِ، وَأَسْألُكَ في مَظالِمِ عِبادِكَ عِنْدي
فَأيُّما عَبْدٍ مِنْ عَبيدِكَ، أَوْ أَمَةٍ مِنْ إِمائِكَ، كانَتْ لَهُ قِبَلي مَظْلِمَةٌ ظَلَمْتُها
إيّاهُ في نَفْسِهِ، أَوْ في عِرْضِهِ، أوْ في مالِهِ، أوْ في أهْلِهِ وَوَلَدِهِ، أَوْ غيبَةٌ
إغتَبْتُهُ بِها، أوْ تحَامُلٌ عَلَيْهِ بِمَيْلٍ، أوْ هَوىً، أوْ أنَفَةٍ، أوْ حَمِيَّةٍ، أوْ رِياءٍ، أوْ
عَصَبِيَّةٍ، غائِباً كانَ أوْ شاهِداً وحَيّاً كانَ أوْ مَيِّتاً، فَقَصُرَتْ يَدي، وَضاقَ
وُسْعي عَنْ رَدِّها إلَيْهِ وَالتَّحَلُّلِ مِنْهُ، فَأسْألُكَ يا مَنْ يَمْلِكُ الْحاجاتِ، وَهِيَ
مُسْتَجيبَةٌ لِمَشِيَّتِهِ وَمُسْرِعَةٌ إلى إرادَتِهِ أنْ تُصَلِيَ عَلى مُحَمَّدٍ وَآلِ
مُحَمَّدٍ، وَأنْ تُرْضِيَهُ عَنّي بِما شِئْتَ، وَتَهَبَ لي مِنْ عِنْدِكَ رَحْمَةً، إنَّهُ لا
تَنْقُصُكَ الْمَغْفِرَةُ، وَلا تَضُرُّكَ الْمَوْهِبَةُ، يا أرْحَمَ الرّاحِمينَ، اللّهُمَّ اَوْلِني 
في كُلِّ يَوْمٍ إثْنَيْنِ نِعْمَتَيْنِ مِنْكَ ثِنْتَيْنِ، سَعادَةً في أوَّلِهِ، بِطاعَتِكَ، وَنِعْمَةً 
في آخِرِهِ بِمَغْفِرَتِكَ، يا مَنْ هُوَ الإلهُ، وَلا يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ سِواهُ .




دعاء يوم الثلاثاء

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحيمِ، الْحَمْدُ للهِ وَالْحَمْدُ حَقُّهُ كَما يَسْتَحِقُّهُ، حَمْداً 
كَثيراً وَأعُوذُ بِهِ مِنْ شَرِّ نَفْسي إنَّ النَّفْسَ لَأَمّارَةٌ بِالسُّوءِ، إِلّا ما رَحِمَ رَبّي،
وَأَعُوذُ بِهِ مِنْ شَرِّ الشَّيْطانِ الَّذي يَزيدُني ذَنْباً إِلى ذَنْبي وَأَحْتَرِزُ مِنْ كُلِّ
جَبّارٍ فاجِرٍ وَسُلْطانٍ جائِرٍ وَعَدُوٍّ قاهِرٍ اللّهُمَّ اجْعَلْني مِنْ جُنْدِكَ فَاِنَّ جُنْدَكَ 
هُمُ الغالِبونَ وَاجْعَلْني مِنْ حِزْبِكَ فَاِنَّ حِزْبَكَ هُمُ الْمُفْلِحُونَ وَاجْعَلْني مِنْ
أَوْلِيائِكَ فَاِنَّ أَوْلِيائَكَ لا خَوْفٌ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلا هُمْ يَحْزَنُونَ، اللّهُمَّ اَصْلِحْ لي ديني
فَاِنَّهُ عِصْمَةُ أمْري وَاَصْلِحْ لي آخِرَتي فَاِنَّها دارُ مَقَرّي وَإِلَيْها مِنْ مُجاوِرَةِ
اللِّئامِ مَفَرّي ، وَاجْعَلِ الْحَياةَ زِيادَةً لي في كُلِّ خَيْرٍ وَالْوَفاةَ راحَةً لي مِنْ
كُلِّ شَرٍّ ، اللّهُمَّ صَلِّ عَلى مُحَمَّدٍ خاتَمِ النَّبِيينَ وَتَمامِ عِدَّةِ المُرْسَلينَ
وَعَلى آلِهِ الطَّيِّبِينَ الطّاهِرينَ وَأصْحابِهِ المُنْتَجَبِينَ وَهَبْ لي في الثُّلَثاءِ
ثَلاثاً لا تَدَعْ لي ذَنْباً إِلّا غَفَرْتَهُ، وَلا غَمّاً إِلّا أَذْهَبْتَهُ وَلا عَدُواً إلّا دَفَعْتَهُ 
بِبِسْمِ اللهِ خَيْرِ الأسْمآءِ بِسْمِ اللهِ رَبِّ الارْضِ وَالسَّمآءِ ، أَسْتَدْفِعُ كُلَّ
مَكْروهٍ أوَّلُهُ سَخَطُهُ وَاَسْتَجْلِبُ كُلَّ مَحْبُوبٍ أوَّلُهُ رِضاهُ ، فَاخْتِمْ لي مِنْكَ
بِالْغُفْرانِ يا وَليَّ الإحْسانِ .




دعاء يوم الاربعاء

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرّحْمنِ الرَّحيمِ، أَلْحَمْدُ للهِ الَّذي جَعَلَ اللَّيْلَ لِباساً وَالنَّوْمَ سُباتاً،
وَجَعَلَ النَّهارَ نُشُوراً، لَكَ الْحَمْدُ أنْ بَعَثْتَني مِنْ مَرْقَدي، وَلَوْ شِئْتَ جَعَلْتَهُ
سَرْمَداً، حَمْداً دائماً لايَنْقَطِعُ أبَداً، وَلا يُحْصي لَهُ الْخَلائِقُ عَدَداً، اللّهُمَّ لَكَ
الْحَمْدُ أنْ خَلَقْتَ فَسَوَّيْتَ، وَقَدَّرْتَ وَقَضَيْتَ، وَأمَتَّ وَأحْيَيْتَ، وَأمْرَضْتَ 
وَشَفَيْتَ،وَعافَيْتَ وَأَبْلَيْتَ، وَعَلى الْعَرْشِ اسْتَوَيْتَ، وَعَلَى المُلْكِ احْتَوَيْتَ، 
أَدْعُوكَ دُعاءَ مَنْ ضَعُفَتْ وَسِيلَتُهُ، وَانْقَطَعَتْ حِيلَتُهُ، وَاقْتَرَبَ أَجَلُهُ، وَتَدانى
في الدُّنيا أَمَلُهُ، وَاشْتَدَّتْ إِلى رَحْمَتِكَ فاقَتُهُ، وَعَظُمَتْ لِتَفْريطِهِ حَسْرَتُهُ، 
وَكَثُرَتْ زَلَّتُهُ وَعَثْرَتُهُ، وَخَلُصَتْ لِوَجْهِكَ تَوْبَتُهُ، فَصَلِّ عَلى مُحَمَّدٍ خاتَمِ
النَّبيّينَ، وَعَلى أهْلِ بَيْتِهِ الطَّيِبينَ الطّاهِرينَ، وَارْزُقْني شَفاعَةَ مُحَمَّدٍ 
صَلَّى اللهُ عليه وَآلِهِ، وَلا تَحْرِمْني صُحْبَتَهُ، إنَّكَ أنْتَ أرْحَمُ الرّاحِمينَ، 
اللّهُمَّ اقْضِ لي في الأَرْبَعاءِ أرْبَعاً، إِجْعَلْ قُوَّتي في طاعَتِكَ، وَنَشاطي
في عِبادَتِكَ، وَرَغْبَتي في ثَوابِكَ، وَزُهْدي في ما يُوجِبُ لي أليمَ عِقابِكَ،
إِنَّكَ لَطيفٌ لِما تَشاءُ .




دعاء يوم الخميس

بَسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحيمِ، اَلْحَمْدُ لِلّهِ الَّذي اَذْهَبَ اللَّيْلَ مُظْلِماً بِقُدْرَتِهِ، 
وَجاءَ بِالنَّهارِ مُبْصِراً بِرَحْمَتِهِ، وَكَساني ضِياءَهُ وَأنَا في نِعْمَتِهِ، اللّهُمَّ فَكَما
أبْقَيْتَني لَهُ فَأبْقِني لِأمْثالِهِ، وَصَلِّ عَلى النَّبِيِ مُحَمَّدٍ وَآلِهِ، وَ لا تَفْجَعْني
فيهِ وَفي غَيْرِهِ مِنَ اللَّيالي وَالأيّامِ، بِارْتِكابِ الْمَحارِمِ، وَاكْتِسابِ الْمَآثِمِ، 
وَارْزُقْني خَيْرَهُ، وَخَيْرَ ما فِيهِ، وَخَيْرَ ما بَعْدَهُ، وَاصْرِفْ عَنّي شَرَّهُ، وَشَرَّ 
ما فِيهِ، وَشَرَّ ما بَعْدَهُ ، اللّهُمَّ إنّي بِذِمَّةِ الْإسْلامِ أتَوَسَّلُ إلَيْكَ، وَبِحُرْمَةِ
القُرْآنِ أعْتَمِدُ عَلَيْكَ، وَبِمُحَمَّدٍ الْمُصْطَفى صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَآلِهِ اسْتَشْفِعُ 
لَدَيْكَ، فَاعْرِفِ اللّهُمَّ ذِمَّتِيَ ، الَّتي رَجَوْتُ بِها قَضاءَ حاجَتي يا أرْحَمَ 
الرَّاحِميَن، اللّهُمَّ اقْضِ لي في الْخَميسِ خَمْساً ، لا يَتَّسِعُ لَها إلّا كَرَمُكَ، 
وَلا يُطيقُها إلّا نِعَمُكَ، سَلامَةً أقْوى بِها عَلى طاعَتِكَ، وَعِبادَةً أسْتَحِقُّ بِها 
جَزيلَ مَثُوبَتِكَ، وَسَعَةً في الحالِ مِنَ الرِّزْقِ الِحلالِ، وَأنْ تُؤمِنَني في
مَواقِفِ الخَوْفِ بِأمْنِكَ، وَتَجْعَلَني مِنْ طَوارِقِ الهُمُومِ وَ الغُمُومِ في حِصْنِكَ
، وَصَلِّ عَلى مُحَمَّدٍ وَآلِ مُحَمَّدٍ ، وَاجْعَلْ تَوَسُّلي بِهِ شافِعاً يَوْمَ القِيامَةِ
نافِعاً، إنّكَ أنْتَ أرْحَمُ الرّاحِمينَ .




دعاء يوم الجمعة

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحيمِ، اَلْحَمْدُ لِلّهِ الْأوَّلِ قَبْلَ الْإنْشآءِ وَالْإحْياءِ، وَالْأخِرِ
بَعْدَ فَناءِ الْأشْياءِ، الْعَليمِ الَّذي لا يَنْسى مَنْ ذَكَرَهُ ، وَلا يَنْقُصُ مَنْ شَكَرَهُ،
وَلا يَخيبُ مَنْ دَعاهُ ،وَلا يَقْطَعُ رَجاءَ مَنْ رَجاهُ، اللّهُمَّ إنّي اُشْهِدُكَ وَكَفى
بِكَ شَهيداً، وَاُشْهِدُ جَميعَ مَلائِكَتِكَ وَسُكّانَ سَماواتِكَ ، وَحَمَلَةَ عَرْشِكَ 
وَمَنْ بَعَثْتَ مَنْ أنْبِيائِكَ وَرُسُلِكَ، وَأنْشَأتَ مِنْ أصْنافِ خَلْقِكَ ، أَنّي أَشْهَدُ 
أنّكَ أنْتَ اللهُ لا إلهَ إلّا أنْتَ ، وَحْدَكَ لا شَريكَ لَكَ وَلا عَديلَ، وَلا خُلْفَ لِقَوْلِكَ
وَلا تَبْديلَ وَأنَّ مُحَمَّداً صَلَى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَآلِهِ عَبْدُكَ وَرَسُولُكَ ، أدّى ما حَمَّلْتَهُ
إلى العِبادِ ، وَجاهَدَ فى اللهِ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ حَقَّ الِجهادِ وَأنَّهُ بَشَّرَ بِما هُوَ حَقٌّ 
مِنَ الثَّوابِ ، وَأنْذَرَ بِما هُوَ صِدْقٌ مِنَ العِقابِ ، اَللّهُمَّ ثَبِّتْني عَلى دينِكَ ما 
أحْيَيْتَني ، وَلا تُزِغْ قَلْبي بَعْدَ إذْ هَدَيْتَني ، وَهَبْ لي مِنْ لَدُنْكَ رَحْمَةً ، إنَّكَ
أنْتَ الْوَهّابُ صَلِّ عَلى مُحَمَّدٍ وَعَلى آلِ مُحَمَّدٍ ، وَاجْعَلْني مِنْ أتْباعِهِ 
وَشيعَتِهِ ، وَاحْشُرْني في زُمْرَتِهِ، وَوِفِّقْني لِأداءِ فَرضِ الجُمُعاتِ ، 
وَماأوْجَبْتَ عَلَىَّ فيها مِنَ الطّاعاتِ، وَقَسَمْتَ لِأهْلِها مِنَ العَطآءِ، في يَوْمِ
الجَزآءِ، إنَّكَ أنْتَ العَزيزُ الحَكيمُ .




والله يتقبل اعمالنا واعمالكم

----------


## نور الهدى

دعاء يوم الخميس

بَسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحيمِ، اَلْحَمْدُ لِلّهِ الَّذي اَذْهَبَ اللَّيْلَ مُظْلِماً بِقُدْرَتِهِ، 
وَجاءَ بِالنَّهارِ مُبْصِراً بِرَحْمَتِهِ، وَكَساني ضِياءَهُ وَأنَا في نِعْمَتِهِ، اللّهُمَّ فَكَما
أبْقَيْتَني لَهُ فَأبْقِني لِأمْثالِهِ، وَصَلِّ عَلى النَّبِيِ مُحَمَّدٍ وَآلِهِ، وَ لا تَفْجَعْني
فيهِ وَفي غَيْرِهِ مِنَ اللَّيالي وَالأيّامِ، بِارْتِكابِ الْمَحارِمِ، وَاكْتِسابِ الْمَآثِمِ، 
وَارْزُقْني خَيْرَهُ، وَخَيْرَ ما فِيهِ، وَخَيْرَ ما بَعْدَهُ، وَاصْرِفْ عَنّي شَرَّهُ، وَشَرَّ 
ما فِيهِ، وَشَرَّ ما بَعْدَهُ ، اللّهُمَّ إنّي بِذِمَّةِ الْإسْلامِ أتَوَسَّلُ إلَيْكَ، وَبِحُرْمَةِ
القُرْآنِ أعْتَمِدُ عَلَيْكَ، وَبِمُحَمَّدٍ الْمُصْطَفى صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَآلِهِ اسْتَشْفِعُ 
لَدَيْكَ، فَاعْرِفِ اللّهُمَّ ذِمَّتِيَ ، الَّتي رَجَوْتُ بِها قَضاءَ حاجَتي يا أرْحَمَ 
الرَّاحِميَن، اللّهُمَّ اقْضِ لي في الْخَميسِ خَمْساً ، لا يَتَّسِعُ لَها إلّا كَرَمُكَ، 
وَلا يُطيقُها إلّا نِعَمُكَ، سَلامَةً أقْوى بِها عَلى طاعَتِكَ، وَعِبادَةً أسْتَحِقُّ بِها 
جَزيلَ مَثُوبَتِكَ، وَسَعَةً في الحالِ مِنَ الرِّزْقِ الِحلالِ، وَأنْ تُؤمِنَني في
مَواقِفِ الخَوْفِ بِأمْنِكَ، وَتَجْعَلَني مِنْ طَوارِقِ الهُمُومِ وَ الغُمُومِ في حِصْنِكَ
، وَصَلِّ عَلى مُحَمَّدٍ وَآلِ مُحَمَّدٍ ، وَاجْعَلْ تَوَسُّلي بِهِ شافِعاً يَوْمَ القِيامَةِ
نافِعاً، إنّكَ أنْتَ أرْحَمُ الرّاحِمينَ .

----------


## عفاف الهدى

دعاء يوم الخميس

بَسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحيمِ، اَلْحَمْدُ لِلّهِ الَّذي اَذْهَبَ اللَّيْلَ مُظْلِماً بِقُدْرَتِهِ، 
وَجاءَ بِالنَّهارِ مُبْصِراً بِرَحْمَتِهِ، وَكَساني ضِياءَهُ وَأنَا في نِعْمَتِهِ، اللّهُمَّ فَكَما
أبْقَيْتَني لَهُ فَأبْقِني لِأمْثالِهِ، وَصَلِّ عَلى النَّبِيِ مُحَمَّدٍ وَآلِهِ، وَ لا تَفْجَعْني
فيهِ وَفي غَيْرِهِ مِنَ اللَّيالي وَالأيّامِ، بِارْتِكابِ الْمَحارِمِ، وَاكْتِسابِ الْمَآثِمِ، 
وَارْزُقْني خَيْرَهُ، وَخَيْرَ ما فِيهِ، وَخَيْرَ ما بَعْدَهُ، وَاصْرِفْ عَنّي شَرَّهُ، وَشَرَّ 
ما فِيهِ، وَشَرَّ ما بَعْدَهُ ، اللّهُمَّ إنّي بِذِمَّةِ الْإسْلامِ أتَوَسَّلُ إلَيْكَ، وَبِحُرْمَةِ
القُرْآنِ أعْتَمِدُ عَلَيْكَ، وَبِمُحَمَّدٍ الْمُصْطَفى صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَآلِهِ اسْتَشْفِعُ 
لَدَيْكَ، فَاعْرِفِ اللّهُمَّ ذِمَّتِيَ ، الَّتي رَجَوْتُ بِها قَضاءَ حاجَتي يا أرْحَمَ 
الرَّاحِميَن، اللّهُمَّ اقْضِ لي في الْخَميسِ خَمْساً ، لا يَتَّسِعُ لَها إلّا كَرَمُكَ، 
وَلا يُطيقُها إلّا نِعَمُكَ، سَلامَةً أقْوى بِها عَلى طاعَتِكَ، وَعِبادَةً أسْتَحِقُّ بِها 
جَزيلَ مَثُوبَتِكَ، وَسَعَةً في الحالِ مِنَ الرِّزْقِ الِحلالِ، وَأنْ تُؤمِنَني في
مَواقِفِ الخَوْفِ بِأمْنِكَ، وَتَجْعَلَني مِنْ طَوارِقِ الهُمُومِ وَ الغُمُومِ في حِصْنِكَ
، وَصَلِّ عَلى مُحَمَّدٍ وَآلِ مُحَمَّدٍ ، وَاجْعَلْ تَوَسُّلي بِهِ شافِعاً يَوْمَ القِيامَةِ
نافِعاً، إنّكَ أنْتَ أرْحَمُ الرّاحِمينَ .

----------


## مها 2008

دعاء يوم الاثنين

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحيمِ، أَلْحَمْدُ لِلّهِ الّذي لَمْ يُشْهِدْ اَحَداً حينَ فَطَرَ
السَّماواتِ وَالأَرْضَ، وَلا اتَّخَذَ مُعِيناً حينَ بَرَءَ النَّسَمَاتِ، لَمْ يُشارَكْ في 
الإلهِيَةِ، وَلَمْ يُظاهَرْ في الوَحْدانِيَةِ، كَلَّتِ الألْسُنُ عَنْ غايَةِ صِفَتِهِ، وَالعُقُولُ 
عَنْ كُنْهِ مَعْرِفَتِهِ، وَتَواضَعَتِ الْجَبابِرَةُ لِهَيْبَتِهِ، وَعَنَتِ الوُجُوهُ لِخَشْيَتِهِ، وَانْقادَ
كُلُّ عَظيمٍ لِعَظَمَتِهِ، فَلَكَ الحَمْدُ مُتَواتراً متّسِقاً وَمُتَوالِياً مُسْتَوْسِقاً،
وَصَلَواتُهُ، عَلى رَسُولِهِ أبَداً، وَسَلامُهُ دائِماً سَرْمَداً، اللّهُمَّ اجْعَلْ أوَّلَ يَوْمي 
هذا صَلاحاً، وَ أَوْسَطَهُ فَلاحاً، وَآخِرَهُ نَجاحاً، وَأَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنْ يَوْمٍ أَوَّلُهُ فَزَعٌ 
وَأَوْسَطُهُ جَزَعٌ، وَآخِرُهُ وَجَعٌ، اللّهُمَّ إِنّي أَسْتَغْفِرُكَ لِكُلِّ نَذْرٍ نَذَرْتُهُ، وَكُلِّ وَعْدٍ
وَعَدْتُهُ، وَكُلِّ عَهْدٍ عاهَدْتُهُ ثُمَّ لَمْ أَفِ بِهِ، وَأَسْألُكَ في مَظالِمِ عِبادِكَ عِنْدي
فَأيُّما عَبْدٍ مِنْ عَبيدِكَ، أَوْ أَمَةٍ مِنْ إِمائِكَ، كانَتْ لَهُ قِبَلي مَظْلِمَةٌ ظَلَمْتُها
إيّاهُ في نَفْسِهِ، أَوْ في عِرْضِهِ، أوْ في مالِهِ، أوْ في أهْلِهِ وَوَلَدِهِ، أَوْ غيبَةٌ
إغتَبْتُهُ بِها، أوْ تحَامُلٌ عَلَيْهِ بِمَيْلٍ، أوْ هَوىً، أوْ أنَفَةٍ، أوْ حَمِيَّةٍ، أوْ رِياءٍ، أوْ
عَصَبِيَّةٍ، غائِباً كانَ أوْ شاهِداً وحَيّاً كانَ أوْ مَيِّتاً، فَقَصُرَتْ يَدي، وَضاقَ
وُسْعي عَنْ رَدِّها إلَيْهِ وَالتَّحَلُّلِ مِنْهُ، فَأسْألُكَ يا مَنْ يَمْلِكُ الْحاجاتِ، وَهِيَ
مُسْتَجيبَةٌ لِمَشِيَّتِهِ وَمُسْرِعَةٌ إلى إرادَتِهِ أنْ تُصَلِيَ عَلى مُحَمَّدٍ وَآلِ
مُحَمَّدٍ، وَأنْ تُرْضِيَهُ عَنّي بِما شِئْتَ، وَتَهَبَ لي مِنْ عِنْدِكَ رَحْمَةً، إنَّهُ لا
تَنْقُصُكَ الْمَغْفِرَةُ، وَلا تَضُرُّكَ الْمَوْهِبَةُ، يا أرْحَمَ الرّاحِمينَ، اللّهُمَّ اَوْلِني 
في كُلِّ يَوْمٍ إثْنَيْنِ نِعْمَتَيْنِ مِنْكَ ثِنْتَيْنِ، سَعادَةً في أوَّلِهِ، بِطاعَتِكَ، وَنِعْمَةً 
في آخِرِهِ بِمَغْفِرَتِكَ، يا مَنْ هُوَ الإلهُ، وَلا يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ سِواهُ .

----------


## عازفه الامل

دعاء يوم الاثنين

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحيمِ، أَلْحَمْدُ لِلّهِ الّذي لَمْ يُشْهِدْ اَحَداً حينَ فَطَرَ
السَّماواتِ وَالأَرْضَ، وَلا اتَّخَذَ مُعِيناً حينَ بَرَءَ النَّسَمَاتِ، لَمْ يُشارَكْ في 
الإلهِيَةِ، وَلَمْ يُظاهَرْ في الوَحْدانِيَةِ، كَلَّتِ الألْسُنُ عَنْ غايَةِ صِفَتِهِ، وَالعُقُولُ 
عَنْ كُنْهِ مَعْرِفَتِهِ، وَتَواضَعَتِ الْجَبابِرَةُ لِهَيْبَتِهِ، وَعَنَتِ الوُجُوهُ لِخَشْيَتِهِ، وَانْقادَ
كُلُّ عَظيمٍ لِعَظَمَتِهِ، فَلَكَ الحَمْدُ مُتَواتراً متّسِقاً وَمُتَوالِياً مُسْتَوْسِقاً،
وَصَلَواتُهُ، عَلى رَسُولِهِ أبَداً، وَسَلامُهُ دائِماً سَرْمَداً، اللّهُمَّ اجْعَلْ أوَّلَ يَوْمي 
هذا صَلاحاً، وَ أَوْسَطَهُ فَلاحاً، وَآخِرَهُ نَجاحاً، وَأَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنْ يَوْمٍ أَوَّلُهُ فَزَعٌ 
وَأَوْسَطُهُ جَزَعٌ، وَآخِرُهُ وَجَعٌ، اللّهُمَّ إِنّي أَسْتَغْفِرُكَ لِكُلِّ نَذْرٍ نَذَرْتُهُ، وَكُلِّ وَعْدٍ
وَعَدْتُهُ، وَكُلِّ عَهْدٍ عاهَدْتُهُ ثُمَّ لَمْ أَفِ بِهِ، وَأَسْألُكَ في مَظالِمِ عِبادِكَ عِنْدي
فَأيُّما عَبْدٍ مِنْ عَبيدِكَ، أَوْ أَمَةٍ مِنْ إِمائِكَ، كانَتْ لَهُ قِبَلي مَظْلِمَةٌ ظَلَمْتُها
إيّاهُ في نَفْسِهِ، أَوْ في عِرْضِهِ، أوْ في مالِهِ، أوْ في أهْلِهِ وَوَلَدِهِ، أَوْ غيبَةٌ
إغتَبْتُهُ بِها، أوْ تحَامُلٌ عَلَيْهِ بِمَيْلٍ، أوْ هَوىً، أوْ أنَفَةٍ، أوْ حَمِيَّةٍ، أوْ رِياءٍ، أوْ
عَصَبِيَّةٍ، غائِباً كانَ أوْ شاهِداً وحَيّاً كانَ أوْ مَيِّتاً، فَقَصُرَتْ يَدي، وَضاقَ
وُسْعي عَنْ رَدِّها إلَيْهِ وَالتَّحَلُّلِ مِنْهُ، فَأسْألُكَ يا مَنْ يَمْلِكُ الْحاجاتِ، وَهِيَ
مُسْتَجيبَةٌ لِمَشِيَّتِهِ وَمُسْرِعَةٌ إلى إرادَتِهِ أنْ تُصَلِيَ عَلى مُحَمَّدٍ وَآلِ
مُحَمَّدٍ، وَأنْ تُرْضِيَهُ عَنّي بِما شِئْتَ، وَتَهَبَ لي مِنْ عِنْدِكَ رَحْمَةً، إنَّهُ لا
تَنْقُصُكَ الْمَغْفِرَةُ، وَلا تَضُرُّكَ الْمَوْهِبَةُ، يا أرْحَمَ الرّاحِمينَ، اللّهُمَّ اَوْلِني 
في كُلِّ يَوْمٍ إثْنَيْنِ نِعْمَتَيْنِ مِنْكَ ثِنْتَيْنِ، سَعادَةً في أوَّلِهِ، بِطاعَتِكَ، وَنِعْمَةً 
في آخِرِهِ بِمَغْفِرَتِكَ، يا مَنْ هُوَ الإلهُ، وَلا يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ سِواهُ .

----------


## مها 2008

دعاء يوم الثلاثاء

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحيمِ، الْحَمْدُ للهِ وَالْحَمْدُ حَقُّهُ كَما يَسْتَحِقُّهُ، حَمْداً 
كَثيراً وَأعُوذُ بِهِ مِنْ شَرِّ نَفْسي إنَّ النَّفْسَ لَأَمّارَةٌ بِالسُّوءِ، إِلّا ما رَحِمَ رَبّي،
وَأَعُوذُ بِهِ مِنْ شَرِّ الشَّيْطانِ الَّذي يَزيدُني ذَنْباً إِلى ذَنْبي وَأَحْتَرِزُ مِنْ كُلِّ
جَبّارٍ فاجِرٍ وَسُلْطانٍ جائِرٍ وَعَدُوٍّ قاهِرٍ اللّهُمَّ اجْعَلْني مِنْ جُنْدِكَ فَاِنَّ جُنْدَكَ 
هُمُ الغالِبونَ وَاجْعَلْني مِنْ حِزْبِكَ فَاِنَّ حِزْبَكَ هُمُ الْمُفْلِحُونَ وَاجْعَلْني مِنْ
أَوْلِيائِكَ فَاِنَّ أَوْلِيائَكَ لا خَوْفٌ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلا هُمْ يَحْزَنُونَ، اللّهُمَّ اَصْلِحْ لي ديني
فَاِنَّهُ عِصْمَةُ أمْري وَاَصْلِحْ لي آخِرَتي فَاِنَّها دارُ مَقَرّي وَإِلَيْها مِنْ مُجاوِرَةِ
اللِّئامِ مَفَرّي ، وَاجْعَلِ الْحَياةَ زِيادَةً لي في كُلِّ خَيْرٍ وَالْوَفاةَ راحَةً لي مِنْ
كُلِّ شَرٍّ ، اللّهُمَّ صَلِّ عَلى مُحَمَّدٍ خاتَمِ النَّبِيينَ وَتَمامِ عِدَّةِ المُرْسَلينَ
وَعَلى آلِهِ الطَّيِّبِينَ الطّاهِرينَ وَأصْحابِهِ المُنْتَجَبِينَ وَهَبْ لي في الثُّلَثاءِ
ثَلاثاً لا تَدَعْ لي ذَنْباً إِلّا غَفَرْتَهُ، وَلا غَمّاً إِلّا أَذْهَبْتَهُ وَلا عَدُواً إلّا دَفَعْتَهُ 
بِبِسْمِ اللهِ خَيْرِ الأسْمآءِ بِسْمِ اللهِ رَبِّ الارْضِ وَالسَّمآءِ ، أَسْتَدْفِعُ كُلَّ
مَكْروهٍ أوَّلُهُ سَخَطُهُ وَاَسْتَجْلِبُ كُلَّ مَحْبُوبٍ أوَّلُهُ رِضاهُ ، فَاخْتِمْ لي مِنْكَ
بِالْغُفْرانِ يا وَليَّ الإحْسانِ .

----------


## Sweet Magic

دعاء يوم الاربعاء

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرّحْمنِ الرَّحيمِ، أَلْحَمْدُ للهِ الَّذي جَعَلَ اللَّيْلَ لِباساً وَالنَّوْمَ سُباتاً،
وَجَعَلَ النَّهارَ نُشُوراً، لَكَ الْحَمْدُ أنْ بَعَثْتَني مِنْ مَرْقَدي، وَلَوْ شِئْتَ جَعَلْتَهُ
سَرْمَداً، حَمْداً دائماً لايَنْقَطِعُ أبَداً، وَلا يُحْصي لَهُ الْخَلائِقُ عَدَداً، اللّهُمَّ لَكَ
الْحَمْدُ أنْ خَلَقْتَ فَسَوَّيْتَ، وَقَدَّرْتَ وَقَضَيْتَ، وَأمَتَّ وَأحْيَيْتَ، وَأمْرَضْتَ 
وَشَفَيْتَ،وَعافَيْتَ وَأَبْلَيْتَ، وَعَلى الْعَرْشِ اسْتَوَيْتَ، وَعَلَى المُلْكِ احْتَوَيْتَ، 
أَدْعُوكَ دُعاءَ مَنْ ضَعُفَتْ وَسِيلَتُهُ، وَانْقَطَعَتْ حِيلَتُهُ، وَاقْتَرَبَ أَجَلُهُ، وَتَدانى
في الدُّنيا أَمَلُهُ، وَاشْتَدَّتْ إِلى رَحْمَتِكَ فاقَتُهُ، وَعَظُمَتْ لِتَفْريطِهِ حَسْرَتُهُ، 
وَكَثُرَتْ زَلَّتُهُ وَعَثْرَتُهُ، وَخَلُصَتْ لِوَجْهِكَ تَوْبَتُهُ، فَصَلِّ عَلى مُحَمَّدٍ خاتَمِ
النَّبيّينَ، وَعَلى أهْلِ بَيْتِهِ الطَّيِبينَ الطّاهِرينَ، وَارْزُقْني شَفاعَةَ مُحَمَّدٍ 
صَلَّى اللهُ عليه وَآلِهِ، وَلا تَحْرِمْني صُحْبَتَهُ، إنَّكَ أنْتَ أرْحَمُ الرّاحِمينَ، 
اللّهُمَّ اقْضِ لي في الأَرْبَعاءِ أرْبَعاً، إِجْعَلْ قُوَّتي في طاعَتِكَ، وَنَشاطي
في عِبادَتِكَ، وَرَغْبَتي في ثَوابِكَ، وَزُهْدي في ما يُوجِبُ لي أليمَ عِقابِكَ،
إِنَّكَ لَطيفٌ لِما تَشاءُ .

----------


## كـــ1دي

دعاء يوم الجمعة

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحيمِ، اَلْحَمْدُ لِلّهِ الْأوَّلِ قَبْلَ الْإنْشآءِ وَالْإحْياءِ، وَالْأخِرِ
بَعْدَ فَناءِ الْأشْياءِ، الْعَليمِ الَّذي لا يَنْسى مَنْ ذَكَرَهُ ، وَلا يَنْقُصُ مَنْ شَكَرَهُ،
وَلا يَخيبُ مَنْ دَعاهُ ،وَلا يَقْطَعُ رَجاءَ مَنْ رَجاهُ، اللّهُمَّ إنّي اُشْهِدُكَ وَكَفى
بِكَ شَهيداً، وَاُشْهِدُ جَميعَ مَلائِكَتِكَ وَسُكّانَ سَماواتِكَ ، وَحَمَلَةَ عَرْشِكَ 
وَمَنْ بَعَثْتَ مَنْ أنْبِيائِكَ وَرُسُلِكَ، وَأنْشَأتَ مِنْ أصْنافِ خَلْقِكَ ، أَنّي أَشْهَدُ 
أنّكَ أنْتَ اللهُ لا إلهَ إلّا أنْتَ ، وَحْدَكَ لا شَريكَ لَكَ وَلا عَديلَ، وَلا خُلْفَ لِقَوْلِكَ
وَلا تَبْديلَ وَأنَّ مُحَمَّداً صَلَى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَآلِهِ عَبْدُكَ وَرَسُولُكَ ، أدّى ما حَمَّلْتَهُ
إلى العِبادِ ، وَجاهَدَ فى اللهِ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ حَقَّ الِجهادِ وَأنَّهُ بَشَّرَ بِما هُوَ حَقٌّ 
مِنَ الثَّوابِ ، وَأنْذَرَ بِما هُوَ صِدْقٌ مِنَ العِقابِ ، اَللّهُمَّ ثَبِّتْني عَلى دينِكَ ما 
أحْيَيْتَني ، وَلا تُزِغْ قَلْبي بَعْدَ إذْ هَدَيْتَني ، وَهَبْ لي مِنْ لَدُنْكَ رَحْمَةً ، إنَّكَ
أنْتَ الْوَهّابُ صَلِّ عَلى مُحَمَّدٍ وَعَلى آلِ مُحَمَّدٍ ، وَاجْعَلْني مِنْ أتْباعِهِ 
وَشيعَتِهِ ، وَاحْشُرْني في زُمْرَتِهِ، وَوِفِّقْني لِأداءِ فَرضِ الجُمُعاتِ ، 
وَماأوْجَبْتَ عَلَىَّ فيها مِنَ الطّاعاتِ، وَقَسَمْتَ لِأهْلِها مِنَ العَطآءِ، في يَوْمِ
الجَزآءِ، إنَّكَ أنْتَ العَزيزُ الحَكيمُ .
وصل الله على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين

----------


## khozam

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد الطيبن الطاهرين
دعاء يوم الجمعة

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحيمِ، اَلْحَمْدُ لِلّهِ الْأوَّلِ قَبْلَ الْإنْشآءِ وَالْإحْياءِ، وَالْأخِرِ
بَعْدَ فَناءِ الْأشْياءِ، الْعَليمِ الَّذي لا يَنْسى مَنْ ذَكَرَهُ ، وَلا يَنْقُصُ مَنْ شَكَرَهُ،
وَلا يَخيبُ مَنْ دَعاهُ ،وَلا يَقْطَعُ رَجاءَ مَنْ رَجاهُ، اللّهُمَّ إنّي اُشْهِدُكَ وَكَفى
بِكَ شَهيداً، وَاُشْهِدُ جَميعَ مَلائِكَتِكَ وَسُكّانَ سَماواتِكَ ، وَحَمَلَةَ عَرْشِكَ 
وَمَنْ بَعَثْتَ مَنْ أنْبِيائِكَ وَرُسُلِكَ، وَأنْشَأتَ مِنْ أصْنافِ خَلْقِكَ ، أَنّي أَشْهَدُ 
أنّكَ أنْتَ اللهُ لا إلهَ إلّا أنْتَ ، وَحْدَكَ لا شَريكَ لَكَ وَلا عَديلَ، وَلا خُلْفَ لِقَوْلِكَ
وَلا تَبْديلَ وَأنَّ مُحَمَّداً صَلَى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَآلِهِ عَبْدُكَ وَرَسُولُكَ ، أدّى ما حَمَّلْتَهُ
إلى العِبادِ ، وَجاهَدَ فى اللهِ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ حَقَّ الِجهادِ وَأنَّهُ بَشَّرَ بِما هُوَ حَقٌّ 
مِنَ الثَّوابِ ، وَأنْذَرَ بِما هُوَ صِدْقٌ مِنَ العِقابِ ، اَللّهُمَّ ثَبِّتْني عَلى دينِكَ ما 
أحْيَيْتَني ، وَلا تُزِغْ قَلْبي بَعْدَ إذْ هَدَيْتَني ، وَهَبْ لي مِنْ لَدُنْكَ رَحْمَةً ، إنَّكَ
أنْتَ الْوَهّابُ صَلِّ عَلى مُحَمَّدٍ وَعَلى آلِ مُحَمَّدٍ ، وَاجْعَلْني مِنْ أتْباعِهِ 
وَشيعَتِهِ ، وَاحْشُرْني في زُمْرَتِهِ، وَوِفِّقْني لِأداءِ فَرضِ الجُمُعاتِ ، 
وَماأوْجَبْتَ عَلَىَّ فيها مِنَ الطّاعاتِ، وَقَسَمْتَ لِأهْلِها مِنَ العَطآءِ، في يَوْمِ
الجَزآءِ، إنَّكَ أنْتَ العَزيزُ الحَكيمُ .




والله يتقبل اعمالنا واعمالكم

----------


## khozam

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد الطيبن الطاهرين
دعاء يوم الجمعة

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحيمِ، اَلْحَمْدُ لِلّهِ الْأوَّلِ قَبْلَ الْإنْشآءِ وَالْإحْياءِ، وَالْأخِرِ
بَعْدَ فَناءِ الْأشْياءِ، الْعَليمِ الَّذي لا يَنْسى مَنْ ذَكَرَهُ ، وَلا يَنْقُصُ مَنْ شَكَرَهُ،
وَلا يَخيبُ مَنْ دَعاهُ ،وَلا يَقْطَعُ رَجاءَ مَنْ رَجاهُ، اللّهُمَّ إنّي اُشْهِدُكَ وَكَفى
بِكَ شَهيداً، وَاُشْهِدُ جَميعَ مَلائِكَتِكَ وَسُكّانَ سَماواتِكَ ، وَحَمَلَةَ عَرْشِكَ 
وَمَنْ بَعَثْتَ مَنْ أنْبِيائِكَ وَرُسُلِكَ، وَأنْشَأتَ مِنْ أصْنافِ خَلْقِكَ ، أَنّي أَشْهَدُ 
أنّكَ أنْتَ اللهُ لا إلهَ إلّا أنْتَ ، وَحْدَكَ لا شَريكَ لَكَ وَلا عَديلَ، وَلا خُلْفَ لِقَوْلِكَ
وَلا تَبْديلَ وَأنَّ مُحَمَّداً صَلَى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَآلِهِ عَبْدُكَ وَرَسُولُكَ ، أدّى ما حَمَّلْتَهُ
إلى العِبادِ ، وَجاهَدَ فى اللهِ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ حَقَّ الِجهادِ وَأنَّهُ بَشَّرَ بِما هُوَ حَقٌّ 
مِنَ الثَّوابِ ، وَأنْذَرَ بِما هُوَ صِدْقٌ مِنَ العِقابِ ، اَللّهُمَّ ثَبِّتْني عَلى دينِكَ ما 
أحْيَيْتَني ، وَلا تُزِغْ قَلْبي بَعْدَ إذْ هَدَيْتَني ، وَهَبْ لي مِنْ لَدُنْكَ رَحْمَةً ، إنَّكَ
أنْتَ الْوَهّابُ صَلِّ عَلى مُحَمَّدٍ وَعَلى آلِ مُحَمَّدٍ ، وَاجْعَلْني مِنْ أتْباعِهِ 
وَشيعَتِهِ ، وَاحْشُرْني في زُمْرَتِهِ، وَوِفِّقْني لِأداءِ فَرضِ الجُمُعاتِ ، 
وَماأوْجَبْتَ عَلَىَّ فيها مِنَ الطّاعاتِ، وَقَسَمْتَ لِأهْلِها مِنَ العَطآءِ، في يَوْمِ
الجَزآءِ، إنَّكَ أنْتَ العَزيزُ الحَكيمُ .




والله يتقبل اعمالنا واعمالكم

----------


## ام الحلوين

دعاء يوم السبت

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحيمِ، بِسْمِ اللهِ كَلِمَةِ المُعْتَصِمينَ، وَمَقالَةِ 
المُتَحَرِّزينَ، وَأَعُوذُ بِاللهِ تَعالى مِنْ جَوْرِ الجائِرينَ، وكَيْدِ الحَاسِدينَ، وبَغْيِ
الظّالِمينَ وأحمَدُهُ فَوْقَ حَمْدِ الْحامِدينَ، اللّهمَّ أنْتَ الْواحِدُ بِلا شَريكٍ، 
والمَلِكُ بِلا تَمْليكٍ، لا تُضادُّ في حُكْمِكَ وَلا تُنازَعُ في مُلْكِكَ أسْأَلُكَ أَنْ 
تُصَلّيَ عَلى مُحَمَّدٍ عَبْدِكَ وَرَسُولِكَ، وَأنْ تُوزِعَني مِنْ شُكْرِ نُعْماكَ ما تَبْلُغُ
بي غَايَةَ رِضاكَ وَأَنْ تُعِينَني عَلى طاعَتِكَ، وَلُزُومِ عِبادَتِكَ، وَاسْتِحْقاقِ 
مَثُوبَتِكَ، بِلُطْفِ عِنايَتِكَ، وَتَرْحَمَني بِصَدّي عَنْ مَعاصيكَ ما أَحْيَيْتَني،
وَتُوَفِّقَني لِما يَنْفَعُني ما أَبْقَيْتَني، وَأنْ تَشْرَحَ بِكِتابِكَ صَدْري، وَتُحُطَّ بِتِلاوَتِهِ
وِزْري، وَتَمْنَحَني السَّلامَةَ في ديني وَنَفْسي، وَلا تُوحِشَ بي أَهْلَ
اُنْسي، وَتُتِمَّ اِحْسانَكَ في ما بَقِيَ مِنْ عُمْري، كَما اَحْسَنْتَ في ما مَضى
مِنْهُ، يا اَرْحَمَ الراّحِمِينَ .



الله يعطيك الف عافيه 

ورحم الله والديك بحق الصلاة على محمد وال محمد

----------


## الأمل البعيد

دعاء يوم الاربعاء

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرّحْمنِ الرَّحيمِ، أَلْحَمْدُ للهِ الَّذي جَعَلَ اللَّيْلَ لِباساً وَالنَّوْمَ سُباتاً،
وَجَعَلَ النَّهارَ نُشُوراً، لَكَ الْحَمْدُ أنْ بَعَثْتَني مِنْ مَرْقَدي، وَلَوْ شِئْتَ جَعَلْتَهُ
سَرْمَداً، حَمْداً دائماً لايَنْقَطِعُ أبَداً، وَلا يُحْصي لَهُ الْخَلائِقُ عَدَداً، اللّهُمَّ لَكَ
الْحَمْدُ أنْ خَلَقْتَ فَسَوَّيْتَ، وَقَدَّرْتَ وَقَضَيْتَ، وَأمَتَّ وَأحْيَيْتَ، وَأمْرَضْتَ 
وَشَفَيْتَ،وَعافَيْتَ وَأَبْلَيْتَ، وَعَلى الْعَرْشِ اسْتَوَيْتَ، وَعَلَى المُلْكِ احْتَوَيْتَ، 
أَدْعُوكَ دُعاءَ مَنْ ضَعُفَتْ وَسِيلَتُهُ، وَانْقَطَعَتْ حِيلَتُهُ، وَاقْتَرَبَ أَجَلُهُ، وَتَدانى
في الدُّنيا أَمَلُهُ، وَاشْتَدَّتْ إِلى رَحْمَتِكَ فاقَتُهُ، وَعَظُمَتْ لِتَفْريطِهِ حَسْرَتُهُ، 
وَكَثُرَتْ زَلَّتُهُ وَعَثْرَتُهُ، وَخَلُصَتْ لِوَجْهِكَ تَوْبَتُهُ، فَصَلِّ عَلى مُحَمَّدٍ خاتَمِ
النَّبيّينَ، وَعَلى أهْلِ بَيْتِهِ الطَّيِبينَ الطّاهِرينَ، وَارْزُقْني شَفاعَةَ مُحَمَّدٍ 
صَلَّى اللهُ عليه وَآلِهِ، وَلا تَحْرِمْني صُحْبَتَهُ، إنَّكَ أنْتَ أرْحَمُ الرّاحِمينَ، 
اللّهُمَّ اقْضِ لي في الأَرْبَعاءِ أرْبَعاً، إِجْعَلْ قُوَّتي في طاعَتِكَ، وَنَشاطي
في عِبادَتِكَ، وَرَغْبَتي في ثَوابِكَ، وَزُهْدي في ما يُوجِبُ لي أليمَ عِقابِكَ،
إِنَّكَ لَطيفٌ لِما تَشاءُ .

----------


## كـــ1دي

دعاء يوم الخميس

بَسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحيمِ، اَلْحَمْدُ لِلّهِ الَّذي اَذْهَبَ اللَّيْلَ مُظْلِماً بِقُدْرَتِهِ، 
وَجاءَ بِالنَّهارِ مُبْصِراً بِرَحْمَتِهِ، وَكَساني ضِياءَهُ وَأنَا في نِعْمَتِهِ، اللّهُمَّ فَكَما
أبْقَيْتَني لَهُ فَأبْقِني لِأمْثالِهِ، وَصَلِّ عَلى النَّبِيِ مُحَمَّدٍ وَآلِهِ، وَ لا تَفْجَعْني
فيهِ وَفي غَيْرِهِ مِنَ اللَّيالي وَالأيّامِ، بِارْتِكابِ الْمَحارِمِ، وَاكْتِسابِ الْمَآثِمِ، 
وَارْزُقْني خَيْرَهُ، وَخَيْرَ ما فِيهِ، وَخَيْرَ ما بَعْدَهُ، وَاصْرِفْ عَنّي شَرَّهُ، وَشَرَّ 
ما فِيهِ، وَشَرَّ ما بَعْدَهُ ، اللّهُمَّ إنّي بِذِمَّةِ الْإسْلامِ أتَوَسَّلُ إلَيْكَ، وَبِحُرْمَةِ
القُرْآنِ أعْتَمِدُ عَلَيْكَ، وَبِمُحَمَّدٍ الْمُصْطَفى صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَآلِهِ اسْتَشْفِعُ 
لَدَيْكَ، فَاعْرِفِ اللّهُمَّ ذِمَّتِيَ ، الَّتي رَجَوْتُ بِها قَضاءَ حاجَتي يا أرْحَمَ 
الرَّاحِميَن، اللّهُمَّ اقْضِ لي في الْخَميسِ خَمْساً ، لا يَتَّسِعُ لَها إلّا كَرَمُكَ، 
وَلا يُطيقُها إلّا نِعَمُكَ، سَلامَةً أقْوى بِها عَلى طاعَتِكَ، وَعِبادَةً أسْتَحِقُّ بِها 
جَزيلَ مَثُوبَتِكَ، وَسَعَةً في الحالِ مِنَ الرِّزْقِ الِحلالِ، وَأنْ تُؤمِنَني في
مَواقِفِ الخَوْفِ بِأمْنِكَ، وَتَجْعَلَني مِنْ طَوارِقِ الهُمُومِ وَ الغُمُومِ في حِصْنِكَ
، وَصَلِّ عَلى مُحَمَّدٍ وَآلِ مُحَمَّدٍ ، وَاجْعَلْ تَوَسُّلي بِهِ شافِعاً يَوْمَ القِيامَةِ
نافِعاً، إنّكَ أنْتَ أرْحَمُ الرّاحِمينَ .

----------


## Hussain.T

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد الطيبن الطاهرين
دعاء يوم الجمعة

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحيمِ، اَلْحَمْدُ لِلّهِ الْأوَّلِ قَبْلَ الْإنْشآءِ وَالْإحْياءِ، وَالْأخِرِ
بَعْدَ فَناءِ الْأشْياءِ، الْعَليمِ الَّذي لا يَنْسى مَنْ ذَكَرَهُ ، وَلا يَنْقُصُ مَنْ شَكَرَهُ،
وَلا يَخيبُ مَنْ دَعاهُ ،وَلا يَقْطَعُ رَجاءَ مَنْ رَجاهُ، اللّهُمَّ إنّي اُشْهِدُكَ وَكَفى
بِكَ شَهيداً، وَاُشْهِدُ جَميعَ مَلائِكَتِكَ وَسُكّانَ سَماواتِكَ ، وَحَمَلَةَ عَرْشِكَ 
وَمَنْ بَعَثْتَ مَنْ أنْبِيائِكَ وَرُسُلِكَ، وَأنْشَأتَ مِنْ أصْنافِ خَلْقِكَ ، أَنّي أَشْهَدُ 
أنّكَ أنْتَ اللهُ لا إلهَ إلّا أنْتَ ، وَحْدَكَ لا شَريكَ لَكَ وَلا عَديلَ، وَلا خُلْفَ لِقَوْلِكَ
وَلا تَبْديلَ وَأنَّ مُحَمَّداً صَلَى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَآلِهِ عَبْدُكَ وَرَسُولُكَ ، أدّى ما حَمَّلْتَهُ
إلى العِبادِ ، وَجاهَدَ فى اللهِ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ حَقَّ الِجهادِ وَأنَّهُ بَشَّرَ بِما هُوَ حَقٌّ 
مِنَ الثَّوابِ ، وَأنْذَرَ بِما هُوَ صِدْقٌ مِنَ العِقابِ ، اَللّهُمَّ ثَبِّتْني عَلى دينِكَ ما 
أحْيَيْتَني ، وَلا تُزِغْ قَلْبي بَعْدَ إذْ هَدَيْتَني ، وَهَبْ لي مِنْ لَدُنْكَ رَحْمَةً ، إنَّكَ
أنْتَ الْوَهّابُ صَلِّ عَلى مُحَمَّدٍ وَعَلى آلِ مُحَمَّدٍ ، وَاجْعَلْني مِنْ أتْباعِهِ 
وَشيعَتِهِ ، وَاحْشُرْني في زُمْرَتِهِ، وَوِفِّقْني لِأداءِ فَرضِ الجُمُعاتِ ، 
وَماأوْجَبْتَ عَلَىَّ فيها مِنَ الطّاعاتِ، وَقَسَمْتَ لِأهْلِها مِنَ العَطآءِ، في يَوْمِ
الجَزآءِ، إنَّكَ أنْتَ العَزيزُ الحَكيمُ .

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم ياكريم*
*جزاك الله خير الجزاء في الدنيا والآخرة* 
*وجعلها الله في ميزان أعمالك*
*دمت في حفظ الرحمن*

----------


## Sweet Magic

دعاء يوم الخميس

بَسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحيمِ، اَلْحَمْدُ لِلّهِ الَّذي اَذْهَبَ اللَّيْلَ مُظْلِماً بِقُدْرَتِهِ، 
وَجاءَ بِالنَّهارِ مُبْصِراً بِرَحْمَتِهِ، وَكَساني ضِياءَهُ وَأنَا في نِعْمَتِهِ، اللّهُمَّ فَكَما
أبْقَيْتَني لَهُ فَأبْقِني لِأمْثالِهِ، وَصَلِّ عَلى النَّبِيِ مُحَمَّدٍ وَآلِهِ، وَ لا تَفْجَعْني
فيهِ وَفي غَيْرِهِ مِنَ اللَّيالي وَالأيّامِ، بِارْتِكابِ الْمَحارِمِ، وَاكْتِسابِ الْمَآثِمِ، 
وَارْزُقْني خَيْرَهُ، وَخَيْرَ ما فِيهِ، وَخَيْرَ ما بَعْدَهُ، وَاصْرِفْ عَنّي شَرَّهُ، وَشَرَّ 
ما فِيهِ، وَشَرَّ ما بَعْدَهُ ، اللّهُمَّ إنّي بِذِمَّةِ الْإسْلامِ أتَوَسَّلُ إلَيْكَ، وَبِحُرْمَةِ
القُرْآنِ أعْتَمِدُ عَلَيْكَ، وَبِمُحَمَّدٍ الْمُصْطَفى صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَآلِهِ اسْتَشْفِعُ 
لَدَيْكَ، فَاعْرِفِ اللّهُمَّ ذِمَّتِيَ ، الَّتي رَجَوْتُ بِها قَضاءَ حاجَتي يا أرْحَمَ 
الرَّاحِميَن، اللّهُمَّ اقْضِ لي في الْخَميسِ خَمْساً ، لا يَتَّسِعُ لَها إلّا كَرَمُكَ، 
وَلا يُطيقُها إلّا نِعَمُكَ، سَلامَةً أقْوى بِها عَلى طاعَتِكَ، وَعِبادَةً أسْتَحِقُّ بِها 
جَزيلَ مَثُوبَتِكَ، وَسَعَةً في الحالِ مِنَ الرِّزْقِ الِحلالِ، وَأنْ تُؤمِنَني في
مَواقِفِ الخَوْفِ بِأمْنِكَ، وَتَجْعَلَني مِنْ طَوارِقِ الهُمُومِ وَ الغُمُومِ في حِصْنِكَ
، وَصَلِّ عَلى مُحَمَّدٍ وَآلِ مُحَمَّدٍ ، وَاجْعَلْ تَوَسُّلي بِهِ شافِعاً يَوْمَ القِيامَةِ
نافِعاً، إنّكَ أنْتَ أرْحَمُ الرّاحِمينَ .

----------


## عفاف الهدى

دعاء يوم الخميس

بَسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحيمِ، اَلْحَمْدُ لِلّهِ الَّذي اَذْهَبَ اللَّيْلَ مُظْلِماً بِقُدْرَتِهِ، 
وَجاءَ بِالنَّهارِ مُبْصِراً بِرَحْمَتِهِ، وَكَساني ضِياءَهُ وَأنَا في نِعْمَتِهِ، اللّهُمَّ فَكَما
أبْقَيْتَني لَهُ فَأبْقِني لِأمْثالِهِ، وَصَلِّ عَلى النَّبِيِ مُحَمَّدٍ وَآلِهِ، وَ لا تَفْجَعْني
فيهِ وَفي غَيْرِهِ مِنَ اللَّيالي وَالأيّامِ، بِارْتِكابِ الْمَحارِمِ، وَاكْتِسابِ الْمَآثِمِ، 
وَارْزُقْني خَيْرَهُ، وَخَيْرَ ما فِيهِ، وَخَيْرَ ما بَعْدَهُ، وَاصْرِفْ عَنّي شَرَّهُ، وَشَرَّ 
ما فِيهِ، وَشَرَّ ما بَعْدَهُ ، اللّهُمَّ إنّي بِذِمَّةِ الْإسْلامِ أتَوَسَّلُ إلَيْكَ، وَبِحُرْمَةِ
القُرْآنِ أعْتَمِدُ عَلَيْكَ، وَبِمُحَمَّدٍ الْمُصْطَفى صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَآلِهِ اسْتَشْفِعُ 
لَدَيْكَ، فَاعْرِفِ اللّهُمَّ ذِمَّتِيَ ، الَّتي رَجَوْتُ بِها قَضاءَ حاجَتي يا أرْحَمَ 
الرَّاحِميَن، اللّهُمَّ اقْضِ لي في الْخَميسِ خَمْساً ، لا يَتَّسِعُ لَها إلّا كَرَمُكَ، 
وَلا يُطيقُها إلّا نِعَمُكَ، سَلامَةً أقْوى بِها عَلى طاعَتِكَ، وَعِبادَةً أسْتَحِقُّ بِها 
جَزيلَ مَثُوبَتِكَ، وَسَعَةً في الحالِ مِنَ الرِّزْقِ الِحلالِ، وَأنْ تُؤمِنَني في
مَواقِفِ الخَوْفِ بِأمْنِكَ، وَتَجْعَلَني مِنْ طَوارِقِ الهُمُومِ وَ الغُمُومِ في حِصْنِكَ
، وَصَلِّ عَلى مُحَمَّدٍ وَآلِ مُحَمَّدٍ ، وَاجْعَلْ تَوَسُّلي بِهِ شافِعاً يَوْمَ القِيامَةِ
نافِعاً، إنّكَ أنْتَ أرْحَمُ الرّاحِمينَ .

----------


## نبراس النور

_دعاء يوم الجمعة

__بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحيمِ، اَلْحَمْدُ لِلّهِ الْأوَّلِ قَبْلَ الْإنْشآءِ وَالْإحْياءِ، وَالْأخِرِ
بَعْدَ فَناءِ الْأشْياءِ، الْعَليمِ الَّذي لا يَنْسى مَنْ ذَكَرَهُ ، وَلا يَنْقُصُ مَنْ شَكَرَهُ،
وَلا يَخيبُ مَنْ دَعاهُ ،وَلا يَقْطَعُ رَجاءَ مَنْ رَجاهُ، اللّهُمَّ إنّي اُشْهِدُكَ وَكَفى
بِكَ شَهيداً، وَاُشْهِدُ جَميعَ مَلائِكَتِكَ وَسُكّانَ سَماواتِكَ ، وَحَمَلَةَ عَرْشِكَ 
وَمَنْ بَعَثْتَ مَنْ أنْبِيائِكَ وَرُسُلِكَ، وَأنْشَأتَ مِنْ أصْنافِ خَلْقِكَ ، أَنّي أَشْهَدُ 
أنّكَ أنْتَ اللهُ لا إلهَ إلّا أنْتَ ، وَحْدَكَ لا شَريكَ لَكَ وَلا عَديلَ، وَلا خُلْفَ لِقَوْلِكَ
وَلا تَبْديلَ وَأنَّ مُحَمَّداً صَلَى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَآلِهِ عَبْدُكَ وَرَسُولُكَ ، أدّى ما حَمَّلْتَهُ
إلى العِبادِ ، وَجاهَدَ فى اللهِ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ حَقَّ الِجهادِ وَأنَّهُ بَشَّرَ بِما هُوَ حَقٌّ 
مِنَ الثَّوابِ ، وَأنْذَرَ بِما هُوَ صِدْقٌ مِنَ العِقابِ ، اَللّهُمَّ ثَبِّتْني عَلى دينِكَ ما 
أحْيَيْتَني ، وَلا تُزِغْ قَلْبي بَعْدَ إذْ هَدَيْتَني ، وَهَبْ لي مِنْ لَدُنْكَ رَحْمَةً ، إنَّكَ
أنْتَ الْوَهّابُ صَلِّ عَلى مُحَمَّدٍ وَعَلى آلِ مُحَمَّدٍ ، وَاجْعَلْني مِنْ أتْباعِهِ 
وَشيعَتِهِ ، وَاحْشُرْني في زُمْرَتِهِ، وَوِفِّقْني لِأداءِ فَرضِ الجُمُعاتِ ، 
وَماأوْجَبْتَ عَلَىَّ فيها مِنَ الطّاعاتِ، وَقَسَمْتَ لِأهْلِها مِنَ العَطآءِ، في يَوْمِ
الجَزآءِ، إنَّكَ أنْتَ العَزيزُ الحَكيمُ .




والله يتقبل اعمالنا واعمالكم_

----------


## مها 2008

دعاء يوم الاثنين

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحيمِ، أَلْحَمْدُ لِلّهِ الّذي لَمْ يُشْهِدْ اَحَداً حينَ فَطَرَ
السَّماواتِ وَالأَرْضَ، وَلا اتَّخَذَ مُعِيناً حينَ بَرَءَ النَّسَمَاتِ، لَمْ يُشارَكْ في 
الإلهِيَةِ، وَلَمْ يُظاهَرْ في الوَحْدانِيَةِ، كَلَّتِ الألْسُنُ عَنْ غايَةِ صِفَتِهِ، وَالعُقُولُ 
عَنْ كُنْهِ مَعْرِفَتِهِ، وَتَواضَعَتِ الْجَبابِرَةُ لِهَيْبَتِهِ، وَعَنَتِ الوُجُوهُ لِخَشْيَتِهِ، وَانْقادَ
كُلُّ عَظيمٍ لِعَظَمَتِهِ، فَلَكَ الحَمْدُ مُتَواتراً متّسِقاً وَمُتَوالِياً مُسْتَوْسِقاً،
وَصَلَواتُهُ، عَلى رَسُولِهِ أبَداً، وَسَلامُهُ دائِماً سَرْمَداً، اللّهُمَّ اجْعَلْ أوَّلَ يَوْمي 
هذا صَلاحاً، وَ أَوْسَطَهُ فَلاحاً، وَآخِرَهُ نَجاحاً، وَأَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنْ يَوْمٍ أَوَّلُهُ فَزَعٌ 
وَأَوْسَطُهُ جَزَعٌ، وَآخِرُهُ وَجَعٌ، اللّهُمَّ إِنّي أَسْتَغْفِرُكَ لِكُلِّ نَذْرٍ نَذَرْتُهُ، وَكُلِّ وَعْدٍ
وَعَدْتُهُ، وَكُلِّ عَهْدٍ عاهَدْتُهُ ثُمَّ لَمْ أَفِ بِهِ، وَأَسْألُكَ في مَظالِمِ عِبادِكَ عِنْدي
فَأيُّما عَبْدٍ مِنْ عَبيدِكَ، أَوْ أَمَةٍ مِنْ إِمائِكَ، كانَتْ لَهُ قِبَلي مَظْلِمَةٌ ظَلَمْتُها
إيّاهُ في نَفْسِهِ، أَوْ في عِرْضِهِ، أوْ في مالِهِ، أوْ في أهْلِهِ وَوَلَدِهِ، أَوْ غيبَةٌ
إغتَبْتُهُ بِها، أوْ تحَامُلٌ عَلَيْهِ بِمَيْلٍ، أوْ هَوىً، أوْ أنَفَةٍ، أوْ حَمِيَّةٍ، أوْ رِياءٍ، أوْ
عَصَبِيَّةٍ، غائِباً كانَ أوْ شاهِداً وحَيّاً كانَ أوْ مَيِّتاً، فَقَصُرَتْ يَدي، وَضاقَ
وُسْعي عَنْ رَدِّها إلَيْهِ وَالتَّحَلُّلِ مِنْهُ، فَأسْألُكَ يا مَنْ يَمْلِكُ الْحاجاتِ، وَهِيَ
مُسْتَجيبَةٌ لِمَشِيَّتِهِ وَمُسْرِعَةٌ إلى إرادَتِهِ أنْ تُصَلِيَ عَلى مُحَمَّدٍ وَآلِ
مُحَمَّدٍ، وَأنْ تُرْضِيَهُ عَنّي بِما شِئْتَ، وَتَهَبَ لي مِنْ عِنْدِكَ رَحْمَةً، إنَّهُ لا
تَنْقُصُكَ الْمَغْفِرَةُ، وَلا تَضُرُّكَ الْمَوْهِبَةُ، يا أرْحَمَ الرّاحِمينَ، اللّهُمَّ اَوْلِني 
في كُلِّ يَوْمٍ إثْنَيْنِ نِعْمَتَيْنِ مِنْكَ ثِنْتَيْنِ، سَعادَةً في أوَّلِهِ، بِطاعَتِكَ، وَنِعْمَةً 
في آخِرِهِ بِمَغْفِرَتِكَ، يا مَنْ هُوَ الإلهُ، وَلا يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ سِواهُ .

----------


## Sweet Magic

دعاء يوم السبت

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحيمِ

، بِسْمِ اللهِ كَلِمَةِ المُعْتَصِمينَ، وَمَقالَةِ 
المُتَحَرِّزينَ، وَأَعُوذُ بِاللهِ تَعالى مِنْ جَوْرِ الجائِرينَ، وكَيْدِ الحَاسِدينَ، وبَغْيِ
الظّالِمينَ وأحمَدُهُ فَوْقَ حَمْدِ الْحامِدينَ، اللّهمَّ أنْتَ الْواحِدُ بِلا شَريكٍ، 
والمَلِكُ بِلا تَمْليكٍ، لا تُضادُّ في حُكْمِكَ وَلا تُنازَعُ في مُلْكِكَ أسْأَلُكَ أَنْ 
تُصَلّيَ عَلى مُحَمَّدٍ عَبْدِكَ وَرَسُولِكَ، وَأنْ تُوزِعَني مِنْ شُكْرِ نُعْماكَ ما تَبْلُغُ
بي غَايَةَ رِضاكَ وَأَنْ تُعِينَني عَلى طاعَتِكَ، وَلُزُومِ عِبادَتِكَ، وَاسْتِحْقاقِ 
مَثُوبَتِكَ، بِلُطْفِ عِنايَتِكَ، وَتَرْحَمَني بِصَدّي عَنْ مَعاصيكَ ما أَحْيَيْتَني،
وَتُوَفِّقَني لِما يَنْفَعُني ما أَبْقَيْتَني، وَأنْ تَشْرَحَ بِكِتابِكَ صَدْري، وَتُحُطَّ بِتِلاوَتِهِ
وِزْري، وَتَمْنَحَني السَّلامَةَ في ديني وَنَفْسي، وَلا تُوحِشَ بي أَهْلَ
اُنْسي، وَتُتِمَّ اِحْسانَكَ في ما بَقِيَ مِنْ عُمْري، كَما اَحْسَنْتَ في ما مَضى
مِنْهُ، يا اَرْحَمَ الراّحِمِينَ .

----------


## أناشيد المطر

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد الطيبن الطاهرين
دعاء يوم الجمعة

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحيمِ، اَلْحَمْدُ لِلّهِ الْأوَّلِ قَبْلَ الْإنْشآءِ وَالْإحْياءِ، وَالْأخِرِ
بَعْدَ فَناءِ الْأشْياءِ، الْعَليمِ الَّذي لا يَنْسى مَنْ ذَكَرَهُ ، وَلا يَنْقُصُ مَنْ شَكَرَهُ،
وَلا يَخيبُ مَنْ دَعاهُ ،وَلا يَقْطَعُ رَجاءَ مَنْ رَجاهُ، اللّهُمَّ إنّي اُشْهِدُكَ وَكَفى
بِكَ شَهيداً، وَاُشْهِدُ جَميعَ مَلائِكَتِكَ وَسُكّانَ سَماواتِكَ ، وَحَمَلَةَ عَرْشِكَ 
وَمَنْ بَعَثْتَ مَنْ أنْبِيائِكَ وَرُسُلِكَ، وَأنْشَأتَ مِنْ أصْنافِ خَلْقِكَ ، أَنّي أَشْهَدُ 
أنّكَ أنْتَ اللهُ لا إلهَ إلّا أنْتَ ، وَحْدَكَ لا شَريكَ لَكَ وَلا عَديلَ، وَلا خُلْفَ لِقَوْلِكَ
وَلا تَبْديلَ وَأنَّ مُحَمَّداً صَلَى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَآلِهِ عَبْدُكَ وَرَسُولُكَ ، أدّى ما حَمَّلْتَهُ
إلى العِبادِ ، وَجاهَدَ فى اللهِ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ حَقَّ الِجهادِ وَأنَّهُ بَشَّرَ بِما هُوَ حَقٌّ 
مِنَ الثَّوابِ ، وَأنْذَرَ بِما هُوَ صِدْقٌ مِنَ العِقابِ ، اَللّهُمَّ ثَبِّتْني عَلى دينِكَ ما 
أحْيَيْتَني ، وَلا تُزِغْ قَلْبي بَعْدَ إذْ هَدَيْتَني ، وَهَبْ لي مِنْ لَدُنْكَ رَحْمَةً ، إنَّكَ
أنْتَ الْوَهّابُ صَلِّ عَلى مُحَمَّدٍ وَعَلى آلِ مُحَمَّدٍ ، وَاجْعَلْني مِنْ أتْباعِهِ 
وَشيعَتِهِ ، وَاحْشُرْني في زُمْرَتِهِ، وَوِفِّقْني لِأداءِ فَرضِ الجُمُعاتِ ، 
وَماأوْجَبْتَ عَلَىَّ فيها مِنَ الطّاعاتِ، وَقَسَمْتَ لِأهْلِها مِنَ العَطآءِ، في يَوْمِ
الجَزآءِ، إنَّكَ أنْتَ العَزيزُ الحَكيمُ .

----------

